# Google Music invites



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

Soooo, I just saw where google music is allowing two invites for users who already have google music.... I myself, missed out on the original beta. If anybody has any invites that they'd like to get rid of, i'd be greatly appreciative!!

Thanks in advance! (and i hope I started this thread in the proper place.... first time posting here..)

EDIT: E-mail removed, invite already received... Thanks to all


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Invite sent. But personally I like Spotify MUCH better after trying both. But it is, of course, my opinion.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Invite sent. But personally I like Spotify MUCH better after trying both. But it is, of course, my opinion.


Could u inv me? Brandonkassab96 at gmail dot com

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

Toasty, I can't thank you enough my friend... I've got spotify as well and like you, i'm trying to weigh my options, ya know? Thanks again, dude!


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oops... nevermind


----------



## s00paSold3r (Jul 27, 2011)

Please send me a invite [email protected]


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Invite sent. But personally I like Spotify MUCH better after trying both. But it is, of course, my opinion.


i agree, i have both google music and spotify. i think spotify is much better than google music


----------



## LiquorBox (Jul 18, 2011)

I would also like one as I missed the original Beta. If anyone has one, [email protected]
Greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I am pretty happy with Spotify myself. Such a huge huge database.


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody still need an invite?


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Removed email


----------



## HouseApe (Jul 22, 2011)

Can someone send me an intvite pls? I really appreciate it


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Please be careful posting your email without separating it out, like email at Gmail dot com. Some folks on other forums got spammed petty hard.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Invite sent



houseboatwayne said:


> I'll request an invite please. [email protected]


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

Email address removed


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry I'm out, I was only given 2 invites to give out


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jimmydene84 (at) gmail dot com

Please! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

"Calakato said:


> Sorry I'm out, I was only given 2 invites to give out


Me too! I gave one to my wife and im holding on to the other one for dear life.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Music-Be...ultDomain_0&hash=item19c78edb8e#ht_500wt_1388


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> WOW...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Music-Be...ultDomain_0&hash=item19c78edb8e#ht_500wt_1388


You gotta be kidding me? "WOW", is right!


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone mind passing a invite my way? kensims82 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone have an extra invite? [email protected]

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I could use an invite please pm me if you're willing to give one.

Sent from my Htc Thunderbolt, using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

If any of you don't have an invite, just PM me and I'll send one your way; I have six invites left.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"w0urds said:


> If any of you don't have an invite, just PM me and I'll send one your way; I have six invites left.


I sent you a pm

I'm a kang!


----------



## Bdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

I have 7, which I think is the most they'll give you, sitting here for months now. Just send a pm if interested.


----------

